# CD Bloqué dans G5



## Loblue (11 Décembre 2010)

*Bonsoir,
Un disque est resté bloqué dans la tour d'un G5, j'ai beau éjecter, rien n'y fait
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré le même problème?Si oui comment faire?
Merci d'avance*


----------



## cherryblue (11 Décembre 2010)

tout à fait. Il faut saisir le G5 par le pied et le fracasser contre un mur. normalement la coque devrait se fissurer permettant de libérer le lecteur. Il faut ensuite réitérer l'opération avec le lecteur ainsi mis à nu, ce qui devrait permettre de libérer le disque


----------



## Sly54 (11 Décembre 2010)

Je crois que cherryblue fait du second degrè  et qu'il te suggère de regarder les fils traitant déjà de la question, par ex. tout en bas à gauche de cette page.

Mais peut être cherryblue ne fait-il pas de second degré dans quel cas sa proposition répondra sûrement, quoi qu'imparfaitement, à la question posée.


----------



## aseedpixel (15 Décembre 2010)

hello
regarde bien sur la facade de ton lecteur cd (ouvrir avec les doigts le volet qui se trouve devant), il y a peut être un tout petit trou. Tu prends un trombone déplié, tu l'inséres dans l'orifice et cela force l'ouverture. Il faut y aller franchement.......Sinon, j'ai déjà ouvert le tiroir avec un couteau (le cd était mal positionné et empêcher l'ouverture), avec un peu de courage, tu peux le faire )


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2010)

aseedpixel a dit:


> (ouvrir avec les doigts le volet qui se trouve devant)


Tu fais ça comment ? (vu que le volet descend pour laisser passer le tiroir)


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (15 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu fais ça comment ? (vu que le volet descend pour laisser passer le tiroir)



à la main, il descend aussi


----------



## xanadu (16 Décembre 2010)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:


> à la main, il descend aussi


Bonsoir
Je confirme


----------

